# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  USER ANONYMOUS et PMON

## pcouas

Bonjour

J'ai install un outil "MyOra" afin de visualiser le comportement d'APEX 4.0.2 sur mon OracleExpressEditon10.
Je constate
un utilisateur ANONYMOUS qui me prend 99% ressources assez souvent
un utilisateur PMON qui me prend 72% des ressources

un tablespace USER pleins  100%
Des acces IO au moins  50%



```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```

Que me conseillez vous ?
Merci
Phil

----------

